# My Crown Tails!!!



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I went to petco today to get my wished Crowntail Male. My sister also got a female mustard gas crowntail but on the pics she looked like a blue but shes not here they are and they need names!!!.
















The Female:


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Actually the female is a purple color not blue lol


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

The female looks alot like my green one!! Congratulation - lucky bettas! They got a great home!!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Bettas143,

Actually, your female looks alot like my Baby Blue; she even has the same color eyes!

It's funny but the camera seems to miss certain colors, for example, 
Baby Blue has a fair amount of red on her anal and pelvic fins, but it doesn't show up on camera. :/

Once your fishies are all comfy and settled, their colors may change some more.
Bettas are weird and wonderful creatures, lol...

Congrats again!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

They're beautiful!


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well what I like about the mae is he has bluish eyes. If you guys know any names Teall me their welcome.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Fermin said:


> They're beautiful!


Thank you I like ur avatar too such a cool color.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Bump!!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

For the male, how about Fernando? The female looks like a Lucy.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> For the male, how about Fernando? The female looks like a Lucy.


OMG I was just listening to Alejandro...LOL


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Beautiful CT male!! That female is not a CT though. She is a Plakat or possibly a VT, but i think shes a plakat


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Beautiful CT male!! That female is not a CT though. She is a Plakat or possibly a VT, but i think shes a plakat


 
What now HOW? she has the crown perfectly. And She's not very large either and im pretty sure shes not a VT. Female Vts have longer tails. The tail has 2 rays.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

They rays mean CT. There is no way she's a plakat.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas143 said:


> What now HOW? she has the crown perfectly. And She's not very large either and im pretty sure shes not a VT. Female Vts have longer tails. The tail has 2 rays.


Well sorry to burts the bubble lol but shes not a CT she is simply a Plakat...(this is my guess)

This is what a TRUE CT female looks like:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> They rays mean CT. There is no way she's a plakat.


Not exactly. Long rays would mean that she is a CT but short rays like that, means she is plakat. Also Plakat females a CT look to them because of their Tiny rays. So CT females have longer rays than that female does.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I hope the rays grow more, she's really tiny Mable is bigger than her so I hope the grow whie she grows but thanks for the people who tried to explain her crowning




Still need names(Bump)


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Do plakats cost more than CTs if not I think I might return her. I'm gonna make a vote for u guys to wote on. CT or PK? return or no?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Keep her. If you return her, they might just get rid of her. I don't know the procedure, but I wouldn't return her just because you got the wrong tail type. That's kind of strange.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas143 said:


> Do plakats cost more than CTs if not I think I might return her. I'm gonna make a vote for u guys to wote on. CT or PK? return or no?


Well she is definitely a Plakat but yes if the employees knew that she was a plakat and actually had some backround knowledge, she would have been more money. Plus dont bring her back so that she can suffer back at the store in a tiny cup and at a 70% risk of dying. she is definitely happy with you! Im sure you have a great home set up for her.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ill keep her. I'm starting to like her more but do you guys think theres a chance that those rays would grow longer? LOL Still TAKING NAMES. THEY ARE VERY WELCOME LOL


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

They're both nice. No matter what the female is.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Jayy. Ur avatar is awesome


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks! I wish he was mine.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Names:

'Master of the World' and 'Lil' Missy'


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

For the Male:
Master of the World, Fernando, Glacier. Female: Lucy


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe call her Twinkle?


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ohhhhhh Twinkle. Im gonna do coin flips again to get the name hehehe.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL. Either one was suggested by me, so I don't care which one you choose. lol. As you can see by my signature, I like names that have to do with sparkly things. haha


----------



## Sanka101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Female; Maybell/ Bella, Wisteria, Perrywinkle, Ocean, Saphira, Azura, Neela, Alice, 
Male; Cyan, Topaz, Indigo, Sage, Jay, Dew, Vervain, Thanh, Azul

I have more =P but ill give you these for now


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well there is a slim chance but im pretty sure she wont Grow rays any longer than that. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

The Finals
Female:
Lucy
Ocean
Saphira
Azura
Twinkle
Male:
Master of the World
Fernando
Glacier
Indigo
Topaz


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i really like Glacier for the male.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Atleast theres a tiny bit of chance lol.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol i think I have to flip coins for that lol or just add some names.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yupp.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Is ur avatar a HMPK?


----------

